# Any GOOD Concerts Coming up?



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

I will start by saying, that Oasis is coming to Toronto on the 20th of March! I can't wait, I've got tickets coming from the USA. Thank g-d for eBay!


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Matt Good is going on an acoustic tour, that should be interesting.

Our Lady Peace is on tour again. And their newer stuff isn't bad! Of course, Raine Maida still can't actually sing live, but that's never lessened my enjoyment of one of their concerts.

I dunno where else they are playing, but Death Cab for Cutie is on tour with Franz Ferdinand right now, too.


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

Alice Cooper is coming to St. John's!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

In Edmonton this year:
Aerosmith with Cheap Trick
Brooks & Dunn
Our Lady Peace
INXS
George Strait
Gordon Lightfoot
Neil Sedaka
Charley Pride


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Taste Of Chaos (As I Lay Dying, Deftones, Thrice, Silverstein, Atreyu, Thursday) is coming up. 

Hopefully, Sounds Of The Underground Tour comes close to me :
As I Lay Dying
In Flames
Cannibal Corpse
Trivium
Terror
Gwar
The Black Dahlia Murder
Behemoth
The Chariot
Through the Eyes of the Dead


----------



## Ena (Feb 7, 2005)

One I'll be skipping  


MöTLEY CRüE
Carnival of Sins Tour 2006

Save-On-Foods Memorial Centre
Sunday, April 9th 2006
8:00PM (doors 7:00pm)


----------



## boba fett (May 28, 2003)

*Coldplay!*

I actually have a couple of extra tickets that I'll be selling. They are in section 308, row 15. Let me know if anyone is interested.


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

Split Enz are reuniting and there was some talk of them possibly coming to Canada. I hope, I hope...


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

LaurieR said:


> Split Enz are reuniting and there was some talk of them possibly coming to Canada. I hope, I hope...


Wow, a Split Enz reunion? I'd definitely have to check that out for old times' sake. Saw them twice back in the early 80s.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

PosterBoy said:


> Matt Good is going on an acoustic tour, that should be interesting.


Really?

I cant wait.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Would love to get tickets for Franz Ferdinand and Death Cab for Cutie in Vancouver in April. Mostly for the latter.


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

iMatt said:


> Wow, a Split Enz reunion? I'd definitely have to check that out for old times' sake. Saw them twice back in the early 80s.


Yes, isn't that something? It's going to be the line up from the True Colours album which will be amazing. So far, there are only Australian dates but I heard there are more to come.

I wonder if Paul Hester would've joined them, had he still been alive? 

Tell me, iMatt, what were those concerts like???


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

We were going to check out a Hawksley Workman show but the new album isn't doing it for me or my husband so we may pass.

Wanted to check out the Stills on the weekend but had company. 

There's a part of me that would like to check out Neverending White Lights but I'm not sure about that either...I like the single but I don't care much for the artists on the album...but I've heard that the creator of the group does most of the singing live so I'm kind of up in the air.

After seeing Arcade Fire live last year, a concert is going to have to be pretty darn good to measure up!!


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

I guess it all depends on what you consider "Good"...

The Flaming Lips are playing at The Phoenix in Toronto, April 4. Unfortunately, I think that it's already sold out.


----------



## LaurieR (Feb 9, 2006)

yo_paully said:


> I guess it all depends on what you consider "Good"...
> 
> The Flaming Lips are playing at The Phoenix in Toronto, April 4. Unfortunately, I think that it's already sold out.


I know I'd definitely consider that "good"! That will be a great show.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

Jason H said:


> Really?
> 
> I cant wait.


http://matthewgood.org/tour/ <- for more info.


----------

